# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Singapore

## Siиdяed

*SINGAPORE*

You know what I'm doing. Usual rules (_Anti-Heroes_ style, ask if unsure or investigate any of my past RP threads) apply.

Setting for this is mixed and confused, but certainly has nothing to do with Singapore. Will probably have largely medieval context...ish...so have that in mind when devising names and talents and so on.

*Character Profile*

*Name* _First and last name, not too fantastical._
*Gender* _Obvious._
*Age* _Obvious._
*Physical Appearance* _Hair, eyes, face, etc. This isn't clothes._
*Talents* _Not too many, not too ambitious. Be realistic._
*Persona* _Rough idea of motivations, personality, personal philosophies and so on. No backstory details, they will be supplied._
*Preferred Weapon* _Medieval context, more Western, European in style. Long swords, crossbows, longbows, scimitars, dirks, etc._

The characters are all likely to be knight-errants of sorts, questers and wanderers searching adventure and the like, for various reasons.

I would like to succeed. One day.

----------


## Kiza

Wow, what a complex and intricate world!

----------


## Siиdяed

You'll see.

You'll all see, damnut.

----------


## no-Name

*Character Profile*

*Name* Sean Halvorsen
*Gender* Male!
*Age* 17
*Physical Appearance* Skinny, leaning towards scrawny. A head full of dark brown hair, draping over his ears and eyebrows.
*Talents* Double jointed, a decent chef and a petty artist. map reading.
*Persona* Curious, vain, witty, always up for a good party. always a socialite, will never stop making new comrades.
*Preferred Weapon* A long epee, resembling a thin rapier with an off hand blade catching dagger.

please let this happen...

----------


## Kiza

Don't worry, no-name, I can just _tell_ this is going to be a success.

----------


## no-Name

> Don't worry, no-name, I can just _tell_ this is going to be a success.



I can dream can't I? ;_;

----------


## Grod

> Don't worry, no-name, I can just _tell_ this is going to be a success.



You bother me.

----------


## Techno

You're lucky...punk...

*Name:* Silas Balder
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 19
*Physical Appearance:* Dark tanned skin, light hazel eyes, and medium-length messy brown hair. Average height but slim body type.
*Talents:* Knowledgeable about gun-powder based technology of his time period and explosives. Is athletic, stealthy, and capable with a sword.
*Persona:* Silas is fueled by individualism, making him on the verge of being an anarchist. He despises authority, especially when those who are well-respected can use their political sway to make the wrongdoings they performed go away without a trace. Silas can be selfish at times, but only because his worldview is comprised entirely of "look out for #1 first, then help others when you've got things settled for yourself".
*Preferred Weapon:* Short swords, but also gunpowder-based items (ex: mini grenade).

----------


## Kiza

> You bother me.



Yes. I bother myself sometimes.

I'm going to join despite myself, because I'm foolish:


Name: Harry Barkle

Gender: Male

Age: 33

Physical Appearance: He's got friendly ol' eyes, and a rather good smile. He's got white hair, a full head of it as well as a beard, which is also white. In fact, he looks rather like Santa Clause (if he exists in your well developed world). There's a reason for all this, which'll be explained. He's really quite overweight, and he'll tell you this is to fit the fake persona he's built, but it's quite probably just because he's very rich and very hungry.

Talents: He's a good talker, and a good people person. Can talk his way out a variety of situations, and he's good at exploiting people's motives. He's a good actor, and people tend to notice his whole 'jolly fat man' act before they notice that, despite his good smile, his jolliness is never real. He's got a bit of skill at forging things, but not much, really. He's got okay at sleight of hand, in case he ever needs it for his, uh, job.

Persona: Firstly, and probably most importantly, he's a con artist. I decided to put that here, because there's no place for career. He takes advantage of the stupid, the selfish, general con artist stuff. And he's produced his fake persona for the eyes of his victims, to let them see what they want to see, and not the truth. His victims see a jolly fat man, so they don't pay attention to the fact that he's tricking them out of their money.

He really does, if not hate, is filled with shame for humanities short-comings. He'd know, after all; he's the one taking advantage of them. He does not trust people, on the whole, but will let someone special get in to his trust. He's deluded himself into thinking he's helping people by robbing the rich, like he is a robin hood figure, but that's not true; he just doesn't trick the poor because the poor don't have money. He disrespects humanity, on the whole, but not _specifically_. He can like someone if they've got flair, if they're smart, even if they can outplay him.

Preferred Weapon: His acting, his smile, his talking. He's not really very good at conventional weapons, although he can handle a knife a little. Not much, though.

----------


## Catbus

I read your Anti-Heroes thread and think I grasp the concept.

Character Profile

Name: Vi Kalek (if that's not too fantastical).

Gender: Male

Age: 25

Physical Appearance: Small build with light red hair (it looks like average hair), brown sunken in eyes, and a narrow face.

Talents: Stalks and hides well. Not very skilled in combat. His agility is above average, but nothing special. Has basic knowledge in thievery (picking locks, hiding items, pick pocketing etc...), but is not an assassin. 

Persona: Prefers smooth assimilation to standing out in a crowd. Very skeptical of others motives. Does things for his own gain, but will help anyone who he deems a friend. Could be considered neutral.
Preferred Weapon: A small dagger.

----------


## Siиdяed

Will start once fourth character has applied.

Developed world is developed. Doesn't overly mean you need to know about it yet, however.

There will be _jellyfish_.

EDIT: Fourth character appeared while I was typing. Sweet Jesus. Expect something to happen soonish (_Age of Empire II_ comes first).

----------


## imj

You from Singapore?

IMJ

----------


## Carôusoul

> You from Singapore?
> 
> IMJ



 :Question: embarrassed:

----------


## ClouD

^1k.

----------


## Siиdяed

> You from Singapore?
> 
> IMJ



:/

Yes.

----------


## Siиdяed

List of Dramatis Personae up...wait about for first chapter.

Once first chapter is done...wait about for pm updates and you can reply with actions when you're done. Business as usual.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Still taking more characters? Meh, here it is anyways. Took the House of Spades character and adjusted him, so he wouldn't go to waste. 

Let me know if you want the name changed. I seriously don't mind coming up with a new name while you write the first chapter.

*Name:* Jack Alighieri
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 29
*Physical Appearance:* He stands at 5 ft. 11 in. Slim, but muscular. (Because no one else is.). His hair is a dark chocolate, parted at the side, unkempt and reaching his chin. His eyes are of a mix between gold and orange. An ivory complexion covers his skin, and light stubble adorns his face. 
*Talents:* Sneaking about; hiding. Fast learner.
*Persona:* Believes in doing what's best for himself. Does not mind having others at a disadvantage as long as it benefits him. If something's in it for him, he'll comply. He has the air of a typical mercenary.He is a calm, collected, and often reserved person. When he does speak, however, it is usually in a serious tone. He is not the kind of person to joke around, much less smile. He is a real bastard. Conflict, combat, war, is always something he's wanted to be a part of. It is what he believes his purpose is. To create war. To bathe in it. To set the gears in motion and watch.
*Preferred Weapon:* War scythe

----------


## Siиdяed

First chapter done. Due to time restraints only two characters introduced...other two will have to wait for next chapter to decide actions.

Figure this will relieve workload and suchlike. Thus I might not buckle so quick.

Enjoy the raptors and shit. I told you there would be jellyfish.

...will include De-Loused possibly at some point.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Nice start. Can't wait to see who else the Jellyfish fucks over.

----------


## Siиdяed

That jellyfish is a bastard.

----------


## Kael Seoras

If you're still accepting characters, here's mine. From House of Spades, changed somewhat.

*Name* Katalin Karolyi
*Gender* Female
*Age* mid-twenties
*Physical Appearance* She has a just-noticeable Hungarian accent, but it's not terribly thick...in fact it's most accurately described as slight Hungarian inflections in her speech. Her eyebrows are thick, but chic. She has a fairly prominent Roman nose, full lips, and sad, kind blue eyes. She has wavy, somewhat thin, auburn hair, a little past her shoulders. The build of her body is rather small, although she is average height. She has almost no boobs. She is pale and skinny.
*Talents* Very empathetic. Good fighter, although she's generally not the initiator of a fight. Not necessarily very strong, but she has endurance, agility, and knowledge of joint manipulation and nerves that cause extreme pain. She has a high pain threshold, although on the other hand she may go too far trying to avoid pain in the first place.
*Persona* Typical INFP personality type. Is generally easy to work with. Will try hard to work well with the rare person she does not like. She may at times seem aloof, but she's really quite the opposite. She's not concerned with being a leader or admired, in fact she doesn't like to consciously make herself look good. She feels her emotions deeply and purely, even as she dismisses them with reason. Introspective introvert that she is, she understands these facets of her personality very well, and often debates with herself. Although she is an introvert, and has subconsciously put up, figuratively speaking, a very thick wall, she generally really likes people, and is capable of making close friends. She has yet to confide everything to even her closest friends though. If she is in emotional pain, she can still hide it effectively, preferring to suck it up and deal with it on her own. She is known among her friends for her compassion and intelligence, but also for her sometimes goofy, sometimes black and sarcastic sense of humor.
*Preferred Weapon* dirk

----------


## Kiza

Hurrah! Good start. Well, not so good for delightful Mr Barkle, but good writing. Good story. Good world-building so far. I am satisfied.

Also, I apologise formally for formerly being a dick.

----------


## Techno

I want moar. I want actions nao! >:}

----------


## Kiza

I agree with the strange green-headed cat.

----------


## Techno

Hush, rugged country man with a strange lighter and awesome-looking cigarette and facial expression. Rushing Sindred practically ended all of his previous roleplays. Let's not rush him this time. *retracts previous comment about picking up the pace*

----------


## Kiza

I agree with the strange green-headed cat.

----------


## Techno

Now you're being repetitive. I find that unnerving. Kind of like how Sindred takes forever to make chapters. 8D

----------


## Kiza

Hush, strange green-headed cat. Rushing Sindred practically ended all of his previous roleplays. Let's not rush him this time. *retracts previous comment about picking up the pace*

----------


## Grod

Will make character if any more are to be accepted.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I get the feeling most of our new characters won't be in until some others have died off. Sindred's got a lot of characters to work with. Or, of course, he could do alternate with different sets of characters each time. Either way, I don't really mind if I have to wait or if my character doesn't get in at all.  ::D:

----------


## Techno

Alternating chapters? That sounds like Sindred might be needing some help. Then again, you never know if he'll just be needing a little help, some extra time, or is struggling massively with this project.  :tongue2: 

Though I'm sure he'd pm one of us for help...possibly...not...

----------


## Kiza

Just to let you know Sindred, I'll be away for the next few days, starting tomorrow. So if you get the new chapter done in that time, I probably won't be able to send in more actions.

----------


## Siиdяed

I got your actions, Kiza. They're prutty cool.

Next chapter will most likely be other characters, and will (most probably) be written and posted Saturdayish. Certainly not tonight (tired) and certainly not Friday night (out).

Mmmm, pace on this might be slow, but it should be regularish in the long run. Character rotation will probably occur more than it did in past games. We'll see.

----------


## Kiza

> I got your actions, Kiza. They're prutty cool.
> 
> Next chapter will most likely be other characters, and will (most probably) be written and posted Saturdayish. Certainly not tonight (tired) and certainly not Friday night (out).
> 
> Mmmm, pace on this might be slow, but it should be regularish in the long run. Character rotation will probably occur more than it did in past games. We'll see.



I meant if the next chapter is posted in the next few days and I'm in it, I won't be able to get in actions for _that_ one.

----------


## Siиdяed

Sure.

----------


## imj

> :/
> 
> Yes.



Just curious...din't expect anyone from there. I'm Singaporean too... :smiley: .

IMJ

----------


## Grod

> Just curious...din't expect anyone from there. I'm Singaporean too....
> 
> IMJ



Dude.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Dude.



I like your face

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Too late to join? Don't care. Posting this anyway.  :smiley: 

*Name* Repus Oge Daryl Shoemaker
*Gender*  M
*Age*  42
*Physical Appearance*  Fat, bald and ugly.
*Talents*  Speechcraft
*Persona*  Loves to hit on young girls, but in reality has has a phobia of women (or commitment, you decide). Likes the foods.
*Preferred Weapon*  crossbow

Yes I'm being serious. It's my turn to try out a frightfully useless character.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I hope someone dies today.

----------


## Kiza

Is this actually going to happen, Sindred? Or are you just leading us poor defenseless sheep off the cliff, to be pulverised on the rocks below, then laughing at our hope that this would actually happen?

Are you, Sindred? _Are you?_

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

God damn it, we fell for it again.

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm. Isn't dead. Just been busy. And maybe partially sick sick.

It'll be fine. Just trust in _meeeeeeeee_.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Hmm. Isn't dead. Just been busy. And maybe partially sick sick.
> 
> It'll be fine. Just trust in _meeeeeeeee_.



You're as trustworthy as the jellyfish. You start up and then you suddenly deactivate out of nowhere.

----------


## Techno

...oh haha. I just got that. I thought you were about to say something else.

----------


## Kiza

> Hmm. Isn't dead. Just been busy. And maybe partially sick sick.
> 
> It'll be fine. Just trust in _meeeeeeeee_.



baaaaa baaaaa

----------


## Siиdяed

Fairness to me, there _is_ another RP up and running. And it is essentially a carbon clone of my usual output.

Except this one might work. Maybe.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Fairness to me, there _is_ another RP up and running. And it is essentially a carbon clone of my usual output.
> 
> Except this one might work. Maybe.



*Translation:* So long _Singapore._

----------


## Siиdяed

Maybe.

For the mean time, Dominion and Atraxia should be fun.

----------

